# Laars pool heater



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been working on this heater for 2 days now at night. I found an inline fuse blown, replaced that and the boiler fired up no issues. Its at temperature now but is only firing for 15 seconds than popping the breaker inside. 

Any body have an idea what would cause it, its an outdoor pool heater its been working extra hard since the water was 50 now its at 65 and outside temps are low. But they insist on it running $$$$$ 

Other than the motor over amping or something possibly shorting but it still runs for that 15 seconds. It seemed to be firing no issues


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay maybe you should have someone well versed in electricity look at this unit....

Circuit Breakers and Fuses are a primary overcurrent protection device...

If you don't look at things like amperage draw, motors over-amping, and short circuits how can you possibly troubleshoot this problem?:whistling2:

Hire a qualified person to troubleshoot the unit!:thumbup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

what red said. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

Thats all the first issues im going to check. I just got the call on friday night just after I posted it. I have yet to get back there to check those. Im just wondering what else could have caused it but i'll just check it out my self. Im fimilar with electical and controls and probably just jumped the gun looking for advice. 

If I can't figure it out I'll ask, until than thanks for the help.


----------

